# سؤال عن الثالوث



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

ممكن تفهموني الثالوث اكثر لأني مو فاهمه


----------



## Maran+atha (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير لسؤالك اخى محمود 

فكما ان لكل انسان 
1) وجود 
2) عقل 
3) روح 

ايضا ان الله الواحد له 
1) وجود ويطلق عليه الآب 
2) عقل ويطلق عليه الأبن 
3) روح ويطلق عليها الروح القدس 

فلا يمكن ان نذكر وجود الله ونتجاهل عقل الله وروح الله 
لأننا ان فعلنا ذلك نكون قد ضللنا وليس الحق فينا 

وبالتالى يجب ان نذكر ان الله الواحد الغير محدود بكل من وجوده وعقله وروحه القدوس
فمكتوب فى رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 7

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## Maran+atha (8 يناير 2013)

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 7

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

كيف لثلاثة اشخاص ان يكون واحد  و الثلاثة شخصياتهم كثيرة و مختلفة فالاب في نظركم شخص كبير في الحجم و عجوز و الابن شاب وسيم و الروح القدس تشبه الحمامة فكأنك تقول ان هناك 3 توائم فتقول ان الثلاثة هم في الحقيقة شخص واحد و لكن شخصياتهم مختلفة


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6: 4) الم يأمركم عيسى عليه السلام ان تعبدوا الله و توحدوه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 يناير 2013)

*إذا طلبت منك أن تكتُب حـــــرف ( الألـــــفــــــــــــــــــــ)

هل ستكتبة
 حــــــــــــــرف واحـــــــــــــــــد ............. أم ثلاثـــــــــــة حـــــــــــروف 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

الله له كيان............واذا رفضت الكيان شابهت الملحدين فانكارهم وجود الله
الله له عقل...........واذا رفضت عقل الله ,فانت تقول انه بلا عقل والعيازو
الله له روح.........واذارفضت روح الله ,فانت بذلك تقول انه لا حياة فيه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> كيف لثلاثة اشخاص ان يكون واحد  و الثلاثة شخصياتهم كثيرة و مختلفة فالاب في نظركم شخص كبير في الحجم و عجوز و الابن شاب وسيم و الروح القدس تشبه الحمامة فكأنك تقول ان هناك 3 توائم فتقول ان الثلاثة هم في الحقيقة شخص واحد و لكن شخصياتهم مختلفة



*ممكن أسألك من أين جئت بهذا الكلام؟*


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

> كيف لثلاثة اشخاص ان يكون واحد  و الثلاثة شخصياتهم كثيرة و  مختلفة فالاب في نظركم شخص كبير في الحجم و عجوز و الابن شاب وسيم و الروح  القدس تشبه الحمامة فكأنك تقول ان هناك 3 توائم فتقول ان الثلاثة هم في  الحقيقة شخص واحد و لكن شخصياتهم مختلفة


هل الانجيل يقول كدة؟


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *ممكن أسألك من أين جئت بهذا الكلام؟*



بالعقل اشلون 3 = 1 ما يصير


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الله له كيان............واذا رفضت الكيان شابهت الملحدين فانكارهم وجود الله
> الله له عقل...........واذا رفضت عقل الله ,فانت تقول انه بلا عقل والعيازو
> الله له روح.........واذارفضت روح الله ,فانت بذلك تقول انه لا حياة فيه



صح كلامك بس انا قاعد اسأل عن الثالوث


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2013)

لم أحذف مشاركاتك وأبقيت عليها لكي يعرف القارئ الباحث عن الحق حقيقة:


كذب السائل وأمثاله في طرح أسئلتهم التي لا يهدفون منها المعرفة، بل *يظنون جهلا *أنهم أوقعونا في الفخ، في حين أنهم هم الواقعون في فخ ابليس، وذلك يظهر جليا في مداخلاته التي رد عليها الأعضاء المباركون ولم يرد عليهم بدليل.
أرى الإخوة المباركين متواجدين في الموضوع وسأعطيهم الفرصة للتحاور معه الى حين أن انتهِ من ردي عليه.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> بالعقل اشلون 3 = 1 ما يصير


*حبيبي سألتك سؤال. أرجو أن تُجيب عليه. من أين جئت بالكلام التالي؟:*



mahamod قال:


> كيف لثلاثة اشخاص ان يكون واحد  و الثلاثة شخصياتهم كثيرة و مختلفة فالاب في نظركم شخص كبير في الحجم و عجوز و الابن شاب وسيم و الروح القدس تشبه الحمامة فكأنك تقول ان هناك 3 توائم فتقول ان الثلاثة هم في الحقيقة شخص واحد و لكن شخصياتهم مختلفة


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> صح كلامك بس انا قاعد اسأل عن الثالوث


مهو انا بتكلم عن الثالوث:blush2:


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حبيبي سألتك سؤال. أرجو أن تُجيب عليه. من أين جئت بالكلام التالي؟:
> 
> 
> اوكي من هو الاب و من هو الابن و من هو الروح القدس *


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

أمة قال:


> لم أحذف مشاركاتك وأبقيت عليها لكي يعرف القارئ الباحث عن الحق حقيقة:
> 
> 
> كذب السائل وأمثاله في طرح أسئلتهم التي لا يهدفون منها المعرفة، بل *يظنون جهلا *أنهم أوقعونا في الفخ، في حين أنهم هم الواقعون في فخ ابليس، وذلك يظهر جليا في مداخلاته التي رد عليها الأعضاء المباركون ولم يرد عليهم بدليل.
> أرى الإخوة المباركين متواجدين في الموضوع وسأعطيهم الفرصة للتحاور معه الى حين أن انتهِ من ردي عليه.



انا اعتذر لأني لم أقرأ القوانين انا اريد معرفة الحقيقة و بس


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> انا اعتذر لأني لم أقرأ القوانين انا اريد معرفة الحقيقة و بس


 

ممتاز واحييك على سعيك لمعرفة الحقيقة.
واشكرك على إعتذارك واقبله بكل محبة

سأكتب لك ردا حالا. امهلني عدة دقائق من فضلك,

ارجو من الأخوة المباركين ان يعطوني فرضة الرد لكي لا نثقل على الأخ محمود.


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

> اوكي من هو الاب و من هو الابن و من هو الروح القدس


بص كدة*7*
تم الرد عليك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> اوكي من هو الاب و من هو الابن و من هو الروح القدس



*حضرتك مصري؟ لو كُنت مصري فالكلام الذي قُلته عن الثالوث اسمه "هرتلة" بالمصري. لا تُعيده مرّة أخرى، فعقائدنا ليست ساحة لهرتلاتك. شيخ كبير الحجم وشاب وسيم؟ هذا فكرك عن الثالوث؟ تعلّم أوّلا قواعد الأدب والبحث بأن تقول الشيء من مصدره لا من عقلك ثم تعال وإسأل وناقش وسنجيبك بكل محبة.

إمسك الإنجيل وإقرأ فيه ربنا يكرمك، ولو صفحة أو صفحتين، ثم تعال وإسأل. لا أرَ لديك حاليا مُقوّمات لسماع الجواب. دُررنا لا تُرمى هكذا للمُستهزئين.*


----------



## mahamod (8 يناير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حضرتك مصري؟ لو كُنت مصري فالكلام الذي قُلته عن الثالوث اسمه "هرتلة" بالمصري. لا تُعيده مرّة أخرى، فعقائدنا ليست ساحة لهرتلاتك. شيخ كبير الحجم وشاب وسيم؟ هذا فكرك عن الثالوث؟ تعلّم أوّلا قواعد الأدب والبحث بأن تقول الشيء من مصدره لا من عقلك ثم تعال وإسأل وناقش وسنجيبك بكل محبة.
> 
> إمسك الإنجيل وإقرأ فيه ربنا يكرمك، ولو صفحة أو صفحتين، ثم تعال وإسأل. لا أرَ لديك حاليا مُقوّمات لسماع الجواب. دُررنا لا تُرمى هكذا للمُستهزئين.*




ما هي فكرتك عن الثالوث بدون ذكر الروح و العقل و الكيان


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> ما هي فكرتك عن الثالوث بدون ذكر الروح و العقل و الكيان


كلاكيت تالت مرة
بص كدة*7*
تم الرد عليك


----------



## Abdel Messih (8 يناير 2013)

> كيف لثلاثة اشخاص ان يكون واحد  و الثلاثة شخصياتهم كثيرة و  مختلفة فالاب في نظركم شخص كبير في الحجم و عجوز و الابن شاب وسيم و الروح  القدس تشبه الحمامة فكأنك تقول ان هناك 3 توائم فتقول ان الثلاثة هم في  الحقيقة شخص واحد و لكن شخصياتهم مختلفة


الكلام دا سمعته في فيديو لأحمد ديدات قبل كدا !!
على العموم لو تقصد رسم بعض الحباء الكاثوليك للثالوث , فالرسمة تُرسم بشكل رجل عجوز و الابن كشاب او كصورة المسيح و الروح القدس في هيئة حمامة لتوضيح تمايز الأقانيم , لكن رسمهم لشخص يظهر كبير في السن لا يقصدون به التعبير أبداً عن وجود الآب قبل الابن أو أن هناك زمن لم يكُن فيه الابن و كان فيه الآب

الثالوث هو الله , لا يُمكن ان يدخل شخص و يطلب شرح الثالوث و كأنه مسألة حسابية لأنه ببساطة يملأ الكل , لا يمكن ان يأتي شخص و يقول سأشرح انا الثالوث , لإن الحياة الأبدية هي للتعمق دائماً مع الله و معرفته , قُل لنا ما الذي تريد ان تعرفه و من يعرف سيجيبك و نحن في خدمتك


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> ما هي فكرتك عن الثالوث بدون ذكر الروح و العقل و الكيان



*يا أستاذ كيف نحدثك عن الثالوث بدون ذكر الأقانيم الثلاثة !!!!

وكأنك تقول حدثوني عن مكونات الإنسان شرط عدم ذكر الجسد والروح والفكر !!!!

هل ثالوث الإنسان (جسده - فكره - روحه) هو تعديد للإنسان وشرك بوحدته ؟؟
نفس الأمر للثالوث الإلهي ..
*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 يناير 2013)

للحفاظ على النظام
تم حذف المشاركات عن الختان
لأن الموضوع عن الثالوث
بعد الإنتهاء من موضوع الثالوث
يمكنك فتح موضوع جديد عن الختان

الرجاء من الإخوة المباركين الإلتزام بالقوانين
لكي لا يذهب تعبهم هدرا بالحذف​لقد كتبت ردا عن الثالوث ومسح بالخطأ 
آسفة على تعبي وعلى التأخير الناتج عن هذا الحادث.
سأعيد كتابة الرد.​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2013)

أخي الكريم محمود،



الله لم يره أحد .... هذا ما قاله السيد المسيح في *يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 18:* *الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر.*
*الله لا يشبهه شيء.*
لهذين السببين لا يمكن لإنسان أن يتكلم عن الله وعن ما هو الله وعن جوهر الله سوى الله نفسه.  هذا هو السيد المسيح  = الله الظاهر في الجسد ، الذي* وحده خبر عن الله لأنه واحدٌ مع الله ومع الروح القدس.*

*كيف يكون هذا؟*
*صعب على عقل الإنسان المخلوق أن يفهم الثالوث الخالق. *نشكر الله الذي أعلن للبشر عن ذاته في ملئ الزمان - أي في الوقت الذي رآه مناسبا، عندما تجسد من العذراء وولد منها بدون زرع رجل بل بقوته وبروحه، وهو الإله الذي قبل الدهور.


سأعطيك مثلا بسيطا للتقريب فقط، لأن كما سبق وقلت ليس مثل الله شيء.



 *ذات الشمس هي ال**قرص الناري. *(دعنا نقول للتشبيه وللتقريب أن هذه الذات "*القرص"* ذات الله وهو *الآب* السماوي)
[*]*من هذا القرص الناري *- أي الشمس - أي الذات - يخرج* النور* الذي يضيء العالم وبه يرى الناس الأشياء ويعرفونها . (دعنا نقول للتشبيه وللتقريب أن هذا *النور* هو *الإبن الذي خرج من الآب*)
[*]*من هذا القرص الناري *- أي الشمس - تنبثق الحرارة (دعنا للتشبيه وللتقريب أبضا نقول أن هذه *الحرارة* هي *الروح القدس *المنبثق من الآب)
[*]
[*]

*الشمس* = (1) *قرص ناري، *يخرج منه (2) *النور**، *وتنبثق منه (3) *الحرارة.*

*+++ *هل سمعت أحدا يقول ولو لمرة واحدة أن* الشمس ثلاث* لأنها نار ونور وحرارة؟
*+++ *أنت نفسك هل خطر على بالك أن تتساءل عن وحدة الشمس وتقول: "بالعقل اشلون 3 = 1 ما يصير " كما قلت في مشاركتك    #*10* لأن للشمس نار ونور وحرارة؟

 كلنا نعلم جيدا أن *عناصر الشمس الثلاث* التي هي *النار والنور والحرارة* عناصر متحدة بدون إنفصال *بدونها لا تكون الشمس شمسا*. الثلات تعمل معا بدون منأى عن الآخر، مثل* الثالوث القدوس. *(مع فارق التشبيه)

الفارق أن* الآب والإبن والروح القدس* ليسم عناصر بل أقانيم.
العنصر يتجزأ ويبتدل ويتحلل ولا يبقى له وجود، بعكس *الثالوث القدوس الخالق و غير المخلوق ، الحي الدائم، *
*القائم بذاته (الآب) والناطق بكلمته (الإبن) والحي بروحه (الروح القدس) * *لا يتبدل ولا يتغير*. 

كلمة *أقانيم *لا تعني أشخاصا إنما استخدمت في الترجمة لعدم وجود رديف لها يعطي الكلمة حقها في اللغة العربية. استخدمت لتشخيص الأقانيم لأنها اي الأقانيم مميزة ومختلفة عن بعضها وفي نفس الوقت متحدة بدون إنفصال. 


في مثل الشمس، النار والنور والحرارة متحدون بدون إنفصال، ولكن مختلفون :  

 *النار* ليست النور وليست الحرارة
[*]*النور* ليس النار وليس الحرارة
[*]*الحرارة* ليست النار وليست النور.

*هكذا الثالوث:*

*الآب *ليس الإبن وليس الروح القدس
*الإبن* ليس الآب وليس الروح القدس
ا*لروح* القدس ليس الآب وليس الإبن
وكما يخرج النور من القرص الناري وتنبعث الحرارة منه ايضا بدون إنفصال عنه كذلك:

يخرج الإبن من الآب: " *أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ*. " (يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 27)
وكما أن نور الشمس يضيء في الظلمة وبه نرى ونعرف الأشياء، كذلك:

الإبن هو نور العالم الذي يضيء في الظلمة، وبه نرى الآب: 
*-* 9. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.
*-* 12.«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».

*- *به نرى الآب لأنه صورة الآب، لأنه في الآب والآب فيه، ولأنه واحدٌ مع الآب والروح القدس: 9. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! *اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 10. أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي *أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟* الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.

و كما تنبثق الحرارة من القرص الناري، كذلك ينبثق الروح القدس من الآب، 26. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ *مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.* ​
الأخ *محمود*
 
لا تخف من معرفة الحق والحقيقة لأن الحق يحررك وفيه خلاصك الأبدي. الله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا، لكي نعرفه ونكون معه، فلا تفوت فرصة خلاصك بسبب خوفك لأن الخوف من الشيطان الذي لا يريد خلاص الإنسان.

 لو حبيت تعرف حقا انقر على الإقتباسات الكتابية وستقودك الى قراءة الجزء الكامل منه، وتأكد أن الرب معك وهو ينور قلبك وطريقك...


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (9 يناير 2013)

اتمنى من الله ان يفتح عيناه على الحقيقه و ان يبحث فى معتقداته اكثر و ان يعرف عن المسيحيه اكثر لان مانقله محمد لا يمت للمسيحيه بشئ


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

ابي افهم اشلون اشلون شخص و شخص و شخص و ليست ثلاثة اشخاص بل شخص واحد


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> ابي افهم اشلون اشلون شخص و شخص و شخص و ليست ثلاثة اشخاص بل شخص واحد



*
ونحن لـــــــــــــــــــــــم نقـــــــــــــــــــــــول أنهم ثلاثـــــة أشخـــــــاص 


هــــــــل تتفق معى أن الله

 موجـــــــــــــــــــــــــود 

ناطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــق 

حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى 

*

*مُنتـــــــظرة ردك يا غالى *


----------



## Maran+atha (9 يناير 2013)

نوضح لحضرتك يا مسلم المعدلة  الصحيحة وهى الأتى 
1x1x1=1
فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 14: 11-9
+قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب.
+الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب والاب في.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال.
+صدقوني اني في الاب والاب في.والا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها.

فالله الواحد الحى القدوس موجود بعقله وحى بروحه القدوس
ومشاركتى السابقة وضحت لك هذا الكلام

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

Maran+atha قال:


> نوضح لحضرتك يا مسلم المعدلة  الصحيحة وهى الأتى
> 1x1x1=1
> فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 14: 11-9
> +قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب.
> ...



الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا، ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ماض إلى أبي  اصحاح 14 9 
اشلون شخص يمضي الى نفسه و هو قال من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا، ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ماض إلى أبي  اصحاح 14 9
> اشلون شخص يمضي الى نفسه و هو قال من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا   [/SIZE]





لأنه هو والآب واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد 

+++++++++++


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2013)

الأخ صاحب الموضوع 

إذا لم ترد على مشاركتى # 28 

يبقا حضرتك مُلـحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ولا تؤمن بأى إلة 

مظبوط كدة يا أخ محمود 

أنت مُلحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد 

أو

 وثنـــــــــــــــــــــــى :yahoo:​


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الأخ صاحب الموضوع
> 
> إذا لم ترد على مشاركتى # 28
> 
> ...



انا معاك ان هنالك رب واحد و خلق كل شيء 
لست ملحد او وثني الحمد لله انا مسلم 
بس فكرة التثليث مش مفهومة 
مو فكرة التثليث ان الاب اله و الابن اله و روح القدس اله و هم ليسوا ثلاثة اله بل اله واحد
و الاب عظيم و الابن عظيم و روح قدس عظيم و ليسوا ثلاثة عظماء بل عظيم واحد 
اليس كذلك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> انا معاك ان هنالك رب واحد و خلق كل شيء
> لست ملحد او وثني الحمد لله انا مسلم


*
شكرا يا أخى المسلم 
بالحقيقة أنا أعتذر لك لأنى سألتك سوالاً صعبـــــــاً عليك كمســـــــــــلم 
أنا أعرف أن المســـــــــــلم لا يؤمـــــــــــــن 
بوجـــــــــــود الله ولا بنُطــــــــقة ولا حــيـــــــــــــــــــــــاته 

مظبوط يا أخ محمود
*


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

رح اسال سؤال و اريد جواب مقنع و هو اخر سؤال لي و اخرج 
كيف 3=1 مش ممكن العقل و المنطق يقبل 
و سؤال اخر اذا كان 3=1 عندما مات يسوع من كان يدير الكون  في 3 ايام قبل قيامته 
و عندمات مات يسوع هل اللاهوت ترك الناسوت يموت او اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *
> شكرا يا أخى المسلم
> بالحقيقة أنا أعتذر لك لأنى سألتك سوالاً صعبـــــــاً عليك كمســـــــــــتلم
> أنا أعرف أن المســـــــــــلم لا يؤمـــــــــــــن
> ...



لا هذا غلط فكرتنا عن الله هي 
[يعد أساس الإسلام هو الإيمان بإله واحد هو الله. وهو خالد، حي لا يموت، ولا يغفل، عادل لا يظلم، لا شريك له ولا ند، ولا والد ولا ولد، رحمن رحيم، يغفر الذنوب ويقبل التوبة ولا يفرق بين البشر إلا بأعمالهم الصالحة. وهو خالق الكون ومطلع على كل شيء فيه ومتحكم به. وفي المعتقد الإسلامي؛ الله ليس كمثله شيء،[18] أي أنه مغاير تمامًا لكل مخلوقاته وبعيد عن تخيلات البشر، لهذا فلا يوجد له صورة أو مجسم، إنما يؤمن المسلمون بوجوده ويعبدونه دون أن يروه. كما أن الله في الإسلام واحد أحد، لهذا يرفض المسلمون عقيدة الثالوث المسيحي بوجود الله في ثلاثة أقانيم، فضلاً عن رفض ألوهية المسيح الذي هو بشر رسول في العقيدة الإسلامية،[19] ومن أهم السور التي يستدل المسلمين بها على ذلك، سورة الإخلاص:  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ  ./SIZE]


----------



## Maran+atha (9 يناير 2013)

شكرا لردك يا اخ محمود 
فالنوضح لحضرتك تفسير كلام  ربنا يسوع المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 14: 12
* "الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا اعملها يعملها هو أيضًا ويعمل اعظم منها لأني ماض إلى أبي."*
*التفسير :*
*بعد أن كشف سرَّ وحدته الفريدة مع الآب، وأن ما ينطق به أو يعمله به إنما هي أعمال الآب الحالّ فيه، أوضح أن هذه الحقيقة تمس خلاصهم وحياتهم. هي إيمان فعّال يهبهم قوة فائقة لممارسة أعمال المسيح الساكن فيهم. فاستعلان الآب ومعرفته تقود المؤمن إلى اختبار أعمال الله فيه. وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "ليحل المسيح في قلوبكم... لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله، والقادر أن يفعل كل شيء أكثر جدًا مما نطلب أو نفتكر، بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا" (أف ٣: ١٧-٢٠). فالإيمان واهب المعرفة يبعث إلى خبرة الأخذ والامتلاك والممارسة حسب قوة الله. "لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا" (في ٢: ١٣).

هذا هو سرّ تعزية التلاميذ بعد أن عرفوا ترك السيد المسيح لهم فامتلأوا حزنًا، وشعروا أنهم كقطيعٍ بلا راعٍ، ليس لهم من يعينهم ولا من يسندهم، خاصة وأنهم يدركون مدى كراهية القيادات اليهودية لهم.

لهذا أكد لهم السيد المسيح أنه لا يتركهم في ضعفٍ، بل يهبهم قوة لممارسة أعمالِ عظيمةٍ من معجزات وآيات تسندهم، فيمارسون ما يعمله وأعظم منها. هذا لن يقلل من شأنه، ولا يخلط بين شخصيته كابن الله الوحيد وشخصياتهم كأبناء بالتبني وتلاميذ له، لأن ما يفعلونه إنما باسمه، وبالإيمان به، وهذا لحساب مجده. فإنه ليس فقط صانع عجائب، وإنما واهب تلاميذه صنع العجائب.

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> لا هذا غلط فكرتنا عن الله هي
> [يعد أساس الإسلام هو الإيمان بإله واحد هو الله. وهو خالد، *حي* لا يموت، ولا يغفل، عادل لا يظلم، لا شريك له ولا ند، ولا والد ولا ولد، رحمن رحيم، يغفر الذنوب ويقبل التوبة ولا يفرق بين البشر إلا بأعمالهم الصالحة. وهو خالق الكون ومطلع على كل شيء فيه ومتحكم به. وفي المعتقد الإسلامي؛ الله ليس كمثله شيء،[18] أي أنه مغاير تمامًا لكل مخلوقاته وبعيد عن تخيلات البشر، لهذا فلا يوجد له صورة أو مجسم، إنما يؤمن المسلمون *بوجوده* ويعبدونه دون أن يروه. كما أن الله في الإسلام واحد أحد، لهذا يرفض المسلمون عقيدة الثالوث المسيحي بوجود الله في ثلاثة أقانيم، فضلاً عن رفض ألوهية المسيح الذي هو بشر رسول في العقيدة الإسلامية،[19] ومن أهم السور التي يستدل المسلمين بها على ذلك، سورة الإخلاص:  قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ  اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ  لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ  ./SIZE]




*أيوة منا قولت برضو إنك وثنـــــــــــــــى 

وتعبد حجر موجود و لا يتكلم *


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *أيوة منا قولت برضو إنك وثنـــــــــــــــى
> 
> وتعبد حجر موجود و لا يتكلم *




لا هذا غلط نحن نعبد رب واحد مش وثني فالوثني يعبد حجارة لا حياة فيها 
فنحن نؤمن ان هناك رب واحد خلق كل شيء ليس له بداية و لا نهاية و لا يلد و لا يولد و قادر على كل شيء و رحيم و غفور و نؤمن بالملائكة الذين يعملون ما يأمر بهم الله دون ان يعصوا و نؤمن بالرسل امثال عيسى و موسى و نوح و ابراهيم و محمد و غيرهم و نؤمن ان هناك كتب انزلت من الله الى رسله مثل التوراة و الزبور و الانجيل و القران و نؤمن باليوم الاخر و الجنة و النار   و نؤمن بان الله  نظم كل شيء في هذا العالم و لا تسقط ورقة الا بعلمه و لا تخطو خطوة الا يعلمه الله


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

لماذا لم تجاوبي علي 
رح اسال سؤال و اريد جواب مقنع و هو اخر سؤال لي و اخرج 
كيف 3=1 مش ممكن العقل و المنطق يقبل 
و سؤال اخر اذا كان 3=1 عندما مات يسوع من كان يدير الكون في 3 ايام قبل قيامته 
و عندمات مات يسوع هل اللاهوت ترك الناسوت يموت او اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب


----------



## Maran+atha (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> لماذا لم تجاوبي علي
> رح اسال سؤال و اريد جواب مقنع و هو اخر سؤال لي و اخرج
> كيف 3=1 مش ممكن العقل و المنطق يقبل
> و سؤال اخر اذا كان 3=1 عندما مات يسوع من كان يدير الكون في 3 ايام قبل قيامته
> و عندمات مات يسوع هل اللاهوت ترك الناسوت يموت او اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب


 
شكرا كثير لسؤالك يا اخ محمود
ولك الأجابة : 

حضرتك انسان واحد ولك  1)وجود و2)عقل و3)روح
وايضا النار  ولها 1)وجود و2)حراة و3)ضوء 
وبالتالى يمكن ان تعلم ايضا 
ان كل شىء له وجود حقيقى له ثلاث ابعاد 
فحضرتك انسان واحد ولك 1)طول و2)عرض و3)ارتفاع 
والشىء الذى له بعدين هو الخيال 
والذى له بعد واحد هو الصفر 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير لسؤالك يا اخ محمود
> ولك الأجابة :
> 
> حضرتك انسان واحد ولك  1)وجود و2)عقل و3)روح
> ...




شيء لا يمكننه ان يصدقه العقل و المنطق  مستحيل تفهمني 

و سؤال اخر اذا كان 3=1 عندما مات يسوع من كان يدير الكون في 3 ايام قبل قيامته 
و عندمات مات يسوع هل اللاهوت ترك الناسوت يموت او اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> شيء لا يمكننه ان يصدقه العقل و المنطق مستحيل تفهمني



*فليترك لى الأخوة الزميل العزيز للرد عليه من منطلق ثقافته الأسلامية*​

*سأعطيك ( مثال ) يا اخ محمود *​​

*هل تعرف مم يتكون " الحَرْمْ المَكّْى " ؟*


*البلدة** (مكة) + المسجد الحرام + الكعبة *


*" ثلاثتهم " يُدلونك إلى " الحرم "*


*و " ثلاثتهم " أيضاً مذكورين على نحو منفصل فى " قرآنك "*


*ولكنهم يدلون على " وحدة واحدة " وهى " حرماً آمناً " *


*فالكعبة** ليست الحرم وحدها – والمسجد ليس الحرم وحده – كذلك البلدة ليست الحرم وحدها*


*(** مثال **)** إضافى *


*إحرام + طواف + سعى = عُمْرة *


*وحدة واحدة** لا تستطيع فصلهما أو أسقاط ركن منهم أو التغافل عنه *


*ثلاثة** أركان تَدُلك الى " فعل " واحد *


*3=1 *


*أكرر** هذا ( مثال ) وليس تشبيه وأعتقد أنه أقرب لثقافتك الأسلامية *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> و سؤال اخر اذا كان 3=1 عندما مات يسوع من كان يدير الكون في 3 ايام قبل قيامته





mahamod قال:


> و عندمات مات يسوع هل اللاهوت ترك الناسوت يموت او اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب




*هذا سؤال فاسد من عدة وجوه*
*بل قل أنه " سؤال إنزعاجى "*​

*وجه الفساد ( الأنزعاج ) الأول :*
*السائل يسألنا عن ( وقت ) أن كان المسيح على الصليب*
*ولا نعرف لماذا أختص هذا الوقت ( تحديداً ) ؟*
*ما هو " وجه أنزعاجك " عن " وقت " وجود المسيح على الصليب ؟*
*فالمسلم يعرف أن المسيح مكث بين الناس أكثر من ثلاثين عاما*
*فإذا أراد أن يسأل ... فليسأل عن النيف وثلاثين عاما*
*لا عن ( وقت أن كان على الصليب فقط ) !!!!*​ 
*وجه الفساد ( الأنزعاج ) الثانى :*
*أنت تعرف أن الله موجود فى كل مكان وزمان ...*
*ولنا ان نرد عليك سؤالك /:*
*من الذى كان يُدبر الكون وقت أن كان الله منشغلاً بمحمد فى الغار ؟*
*بل ننظر الى قول محمد لصاحبه :*
*" يا أبا بَكْرٍ ما ظَنُّكَ باثْنَيْنِ اللَّهُ ثَالِثَهُما "*
*هل " حد " محمد ربه فى مكان مع أثنين فقط ؟؟*
*فإن كان** ..فمن الذى كان يدير الكون وقتها ؟*​ 
*عندما تحدث الله الى نبيه " موسى " *
*فهل حد الله نفسه وقتها عند جانب الطور الأيمن*
*والأمثلة عديدة ومختلفة ومتنوعة ولا أريد الخوض فيها لأن قوانين القسم تمنع ذلك*​ 
*أجابة هذا السؤال ( بالثقافة الأسلامية ) وبالتفصيل *
*ستجده هنا*​​​​​​​


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فليترك لى الأخوة الزميل العزيز للرد عليه من منطلق ثقافته الأسلامية*​
> 
> *سأعطيك ( مثال ) يا اخ محمود *​​
> 
> ...



انا اتحدث ان شيء و تذكر لي شيء اخر 
ممكن سؤال اذا لم تكن مسيحي مثلا و جاء لك مبشر و قال نحن نؤمن ان الاب اله و الابن اله و الروح القدس اله و ليسوال 3 الهة بل اله واحد و قال الاب شخص و الابن شخص و الروح القدس شخص و ليسوا ثلاثة اشخاص بل شخص ستقول له بالطبع اي لغة تتحدث 
و اريد جواب لى السؤال الذي سألته /SIZE]


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا، ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ماض إلى أبي  اصحاح 14 9
> اشلون شخص يمضي الى نفسه و هو قال من يؤمن بي فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا


 

أخ محمود
سبق وقلت انك تريد أن تفهم.
مداخلاتك لا تدل انك تريد أن تفهم بل تريد أن تجادل.
لماذا ترد على مشاركات وتترك غيرها؟
قلت في مشاركتي	#*25* ان كلمة اقانيم لا تعني أشخاص.
هل قرأت مشاركتي المذكورة؟
احب أن اسمع تعليقك عليها.


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هذا سؤال فاسد من عدة وجوه*
> *بل قل أنه " سؤال إنزعاجى "*​
> 
> *وجه الفساد ( الأنزعاج ) الأول :*
> ...


اوافقك في جوابك و اشوف انك مطلع على الاسلام 
بس سؤال عمرك ما سألت نفسك اسأله عن الثالوث 
و سؤالي  لم اقصد الازعاج 
اذا كان الله الاقانيم مجتمعه فعندما مات يسوع مات الاقانيم الثلاثة اليس كذلك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 يناير 2013)

*يا اخ محمود*
*الأخوة أجابوك من العقيدة المسيحية التى تسأل عنها*
*وانا أجبتك من مفهوم أسلامى بحت*
*من فضلك أجب على الأم ( أمة ) وعلى مشاركات الأخوة الأفاضل*
*والا أنت راجل داخل تجادل والسلام ؟!!*​


----------



## mahamod (9 يناير 2013)

أمة قال:


> أخ محمود
> سبق وقلت انك تريد أن تفهم.
> مداخلاتك لا تدل انك تريد أن تفهم بل تريد أن تجادل.
> لماذا ترد على مشاركات وتترك غيرها؟
> ...



اوكي انا اسف على ازعاجك و فهمت عقيدتكم


----------



## أَمَة (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> اوكي انا اسف على ازعاجك و فهمت عقيدتكم


 
ليس من إزعاج أبدا.

للتوضيح، القسم، كما يدل عليه اسمه، هو للأسئلة عن المسيحية والأجوبة عليها.
هو ليس للنقاش في إيماننا بل للسؤال عنه.

علما أننا *نقدم الأجوبة ولا نفرض على السائل قبولها.*

ما نطلبه من السائل هو التقيد بالنظام والأدب.

وأهلا وسهلا بك.


----------



## Maran+atha (9 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> شيء لا يمكننه ان يصدقه العقل و المنطق  مستحيل تفهمني
> 
> و سؤال اخر اذا كان 3=1 عندما مات يسوع من كان يدير الكون في 3 ايام قبل قيامته
> و عندمات مات يسوع هل اللاهوت ترك الناسوت يموت او اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب


 
شكرا كثير لردك اخى محمود 
حقيقى حضرتك تحتاج ان الله يعطيك نعمة الفهم لكى تفهم 
فبالتالى عليك ان تطلب من الله القدوس ان يعطيك نعمة الفهم لكى يدرك عقلك معنى 1x1x1=1

اما بخصوص سؤالك عن الناسوت واللاهوت 
فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 18-17
+لهذا يحبني الاب لاني اضع نفسي لاخذها ايضا.
+ليس احد ياخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.
لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان اخذها ايضا.
هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.

ومن هنا ندرك ان الذى حدث فوق الصليب هو انفصال نفس الناسوت عن جسد الناسوت وانما  اللاهوت فهو غير محدود ولا يموت فهو حى منذ الأزل والى الأبد 


ربنا يباركك ويعطيك نعمة الفهم ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يناير 2013)

mahamod قال:


> ممكن تفهموني الثالوث اكثر لأني مو فاهمه




*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2908385#post2908385

*


----------

